# Student Visa 573 Refusal



## dolarinde

I applied for students visa subclass 573 with my defacto partner included in the application. I was refused a visa on the ground that I don't intend to come back to my country after my study. What chance do I stand if I re-apply for the visa alone?


----------



## Lahore

I am sorry to hear about the refusal. One thing you can do it to work on all the refusal points. If you are called for an interview, you have to give good reasons about your and your partners intentions to temporary study in Australia. I would definitely recommend you to get in touch with some professional to see how you can work on your refusal points. Good luck!


----------



## zarak1991

lahore bhai jan canu guide i have also applied for 573 visa it has been 3 months and 3 weeks no reply from them , i dndt recieved any aknwlodgmnt cz my agent dnt knw abt my case officer ,


----------



## victor55

Good Day Dolarinde,I m sorry about the visa refusal....its like we are in the same boat.my student visa subclass 573{svp}was recently refused because of not strong Home ties AND incentive to return home after study,though i applied outside Nigeria which could be one of the reasons why the issue of home ties came up.....I m a nigerian like you,i would like to know the outcome of your second visa application ...Did you re-apply?what was the outcome?Can i have your email address?


----------



## FarhanFayaz

rejection is a serious issue. we all have to be careful while lodging a file. do prepare a good SOP. it reflects your case and chances of getting grant. i will recommend you hire a professional which can guide you to address and how to overcome these issues. if you are intending to reapplying.


----------

